# A few on video (updated with youtube video)



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty slow for us this weekend out west but did get a few.

I uploaded the video from youtbe now so hopefully those of you who couldn't see it can see it now!! Don't forget to change the quality to HD


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 24, 2012)

smh.. that dog would be beaten, not his fault though


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2012)

what you talking about??


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2012)

If you are refering to him running out after a shot without being sent it is not his fault. He has not been professionally trained and does not get hunted enough to scold him for it. He is about 7 now and keeps us from going to pick up birds when his owner hunts with us. You can't "beat" a dog for something you haven't taught him. I am sorry if we are not up to your standard!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey rn pm me the YouTube link its not letting me see the video


----------



## mikeys250 (Dec 24, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> If you are refering to him running out after a shot without being sent it is not his fault. He has not been professionally trained and does not get hunted enough to scold him for it. He is about 7 now and keeps us from going to pick up birds when his owner hunts with us. You can't "beat" a dog for something you haven't taught him. I am sorry if we are not up to your standard!



There's a lot of things posted that aren't up to the standards of waterfowl gods on this forum. It's almost getting comical. And I can't see the video either.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 24, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> smh.. that dog would be beaten, not his fault though



Who cares as long as he does the job??


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 24, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Who cares as long as he does the job??



and when i mean "beaten" not abuse just a good heeling stick lick or two or stimulation from a collar



how about the dogs safety? thats a reason to care. only takes an instance for an accident to happen, a quick finish up on a cripple could lead to a hurt dog. the "standards" are simply for the dogs safety!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 24, 2012)

mikeys250 said:


> There's a lot of things posted that aren't up to the standards of waterfowl gods on this forum. It's almost getting comical. And I can't see the video either.



and dont call me a god, only my wife can call me that


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 24, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> and when i mean "beaten" not abuse just a good heeling stick lick or two or stimulation from a collar
> 
> 
> 
> how about the dogs safety? thats a reason to care. only takes an instance for an accident to happen, a quick finish up on a cripple could lead to a hurt dog. the "standards" are simply for the dogs safety!!! Merry Christmas!



Lets see your dog, hoss. Come on post up some video. Thats probably the most ignorant post ive seen in a long time. Anybody who beats a dog for ot doing what they want should be beating their own - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because the dog is only doing what they were taught or allowed to do.

Rnelson, nice video and dont listen to this chump.


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 24, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Lets see your dog, hoss. Come on post up some video. Thats probably the most ignorant post ive seen in a long time. Anybody who beats a dog for ot doing what they want should be beating their own - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because the dog is only doing what they were taught or allowed to do.
> 
> Rnelson, nice video and dont listen to this chump.



agreed Little Joe.. one way to fix this for the DOGS SAFETY is by use of a heeling stick, ecollar, or pinch collar and leash when a break is attempted . i know my first post came out cruddy. i would hate to see a hard charging dog like that hurt by simply breaking early, an easy fix.


and nice video nelson! forgot that too!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 24, 2012)

I updated it with a youtube video now


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 24, 2012)

Good shootin!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Cool video keep them coming. And some darn good shooting.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 25, 2012)

That dog is going to get shot. If you are ok with that I guess that's on you


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 25, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Lets see your dog, hoss. Come on post up some video. Thats probably the most ignorant post ive seen in a long time. Anybody who beats a dog for ot doing what they want should be beating their own - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because the dog is only doing what they were taught or allowed to do.
> 
> Rnelson, nice video and dont listen to this chump.



im not trying to be a duck god or dog training god but i dont see anything in that guys post that is ignorant?? all he said was it was for the dogs safety??
 at 2:52 there are several shots fired over the dog as its out in the field.
seriously, breaking is not a "professionally trained" concept. its the most basic of any duck dog skills and is a safety issue for the dogs life. It's called "SIT", and sit means SIT. A dog that breaks does NOT go hunting with us. Puppies shouldn't be hunted. 

and i dont buy the "how's it gonna learn if it doesn't go" line some use. 

again, its this guys dog if he wants to allow it to break thats his deal. But i dont see anything in the labradooodles comment that was ignorant or out of line.


Good video though Rnelson.


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> im not trying to be a duck god or dog training god but i dont see anything in that guys post that is ignorant?? all he said was it was for the dogs safety??
> at 2:52 there are several shots fired over the dog as its out in the field.
> seriously, breaking is not a "professionally trained" concept. its the most basic of any duck dog skills and is a safety issue for the dogs life. It's called "SIT", and sit means SIT. A dog that breaks does NOT go hunting with us. Puppies shouldn't be hunted.
> 
> ...



This


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> im not trying to be a duck god or dog training god but i dont see anything in that guys post that is ignorant?? all he said was it was for the dogs safety??
> at 2:52 there are several shots fired over the dog as its out in the field.
> seriously, breaking is not a "professionally trained" concept. its the most basic of any duck dog skills and is a safety issue for the dogs life. It's called "SIT", and sit means SIT. A dog that breaks does NOT go hunting with us. Puppies shouldn't be hunted.
> 
> ...



Beating the dog cause it aint steady to the shot...you dont think thats a stupid thing to say? Is that a professionally trained concept? But in the end it aint his dog, and I dont even think rnelson owns it. This was a thread meant to show a video.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Good lord folks!! I did not post this video so people would ridicule the way the guys dog gets birds. It may look to you people on the video that shots were close to the dog but I was there and can assure you that we were well aware of the dog and where he was. This is not our first rodeo in the duck blind so saying that we would compromise the safety of the dog is crazy. I hunt with the same guys 95% of the time an we all know what each other will and will not do. That dog has picked up birds for us off and on for 7 years now and has done pretty darn well considering his training. Could he be better? Of course he could. However he is not my dog so I am not going to tell another man what to do with his dog. I really see why folks get tired of posting on this forum. I normally enjoy posting and reading posts but this is kind of putting a bad taste in my mouth!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Beating the dog cause it aint steady to the shot...you dont think thats a stupid thing to say? Is that a professionally trained concept? But in the end it aint his dog, and I dont even think rnelson owns it. This was a thread meant to show a video.




Thunder I guess you are the only one who gets it! No one in our group would hurt that dog. That dog gets treated better than some kids!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 25, 2012)

Good video, that dog has a lot of drive.  IMO the owner should take a few sessions to steady the dog for safety's sake.  No matter how careful, accidents can happen.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 25, 2012)

Sometimes a dog just needs a good beating to get his attention.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 25, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Beating the dog cause it aint steady to the shot...you dont think thats a stupid thing to say? Is that a professionally trained concept? But in the end it aint his dog, and I dont even think rnelson owns it. This was a thread meant to show a video.



I know the thread was to show his video and it aint his dog. And i apologize to mr. Rnelson for getting involved in any of this talk that was started about the dog in danger.

but labradoodle clarified what he meant by "beating" he said...heeling stick, or collar, etc...

Yes. SIT "NICK" SIT. or SIT "STICK" SIT. but thats one of the first things a dog learns in formal obedience. 

this dog in the video is 7, and obviously ol boy dont care. 
but for the sake of the conversation. Yes. SIT "STICK" SIT. if that's beating it then call it what you want.  

Not trying to get into a training argument with you- obviously you have a lot more experience in this than I. 

EVERY DOG will BREAK at some point. It happens. 

My best dog broke on the first morning of the youth hunt on the first birds that came in. He WASN'T allowed to get the bird, was strongly corrected. And hasnt broke again this season. DON'T mean he wont break tomorrow morning. But he won't get a free pass either if he does.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 25, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> Sometimes a dog just needs a good beating to get his attention.



Why do you have arrer333's dog in your avatar?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 25, 2012)

Or maybe it's smeltons


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 25, 2012)

Dang...
That aint right mr jim.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 25, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> Why do you have arrer333's dog in your avatar?




That ain't rock dog! flipa:
That was my first dog I ever had he got stolen while I was at work.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 25, 2012)

Poor rock.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 25, 2012)

I could care less about the dog.  I have several friends with slap idiot dogs that I am forced to hunt with sometimes so i am sure you can't help that.....but how come ya'll fellas are skybusting like it is going out of style?


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Steven Farrs lab runs the best "blinds" I've ever seen.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 25, 2012)

PintailM2 said:


> Steven Farrs lab runs the best "blinds" I've ever seen.



He has a natural ability most hunting dogs don't have for sure


----------



## flip24 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice video...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> I could care less about the dog.  I have several friends with slap idiot dogs that I am forced to hunt with sometimes so i am sure you can't help that.....but how come ya'll fellas are skybusting like it is going out of style?



 We killed ducks out of every group that came in except for 1. If you call that sky busting then I I guess I need some lessons from you! I am tired of people putting negative posts on this thread! The only border line "skybusting" shot that we took was at those specks and we knocked one down. As far as the ducks go they were all well in range when we shot and if you pay attention you will see some fall in every shot sequence except for one. Sky busters where I come from are shooting at birds that they can't hit. I am not saying I am Tom Knapp or whatever his name his but I can shoot fairly well and make ethical shots 95% of the time! Now that all of that is out of the way I would just like to say that I have been posting videos up on here this season for the pure enjoyment I get out of the hunt and sharing it with others. I am NOT a professional hunter, professional caller, professional dog trainer, professional camera man, and I am sure I am missing a few others. What I am is a good ol boy from East GA that enjoys to hunt and probably kills more birds than most around here and if you don't like my videos please don't click on them or feel the need to leave a negative comment!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> I could care less about the dog.  I have several friends with slap idiot dogs that I am forced to hunt with sometimes so i am sure you can't help that.....but how come ya'll fellas are skybusting like it is going out of style?



I think it is more along the lines of the camera he is using. The GoPro makes even close in shots look waaay off.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm surprised that dog has made it to 7 with the way yall were shooting around him. I don't buy the camera angle thing either. If birds look far off, but are actually close then your close looking shots must be real close. I'd be liable to beat someone if they water swatted a duck close to my dog.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 25, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> We killed ducks out of every group that came in except for 1. If you call that sky busting then I I guess I need some lessons from you! I am tired of people putting negative posts on this thread! The only border line "skybusting" shot that we took was at those specks and we knocked one down. As far as the ducks go they were all well in range when we shot and if you pay attention you will see some fall in every shot sequence except for one. Sky busters where I come from are shooting at birds that they can't hit. I am not saying I am Tom Knapp or whatever his name his but I can shoot fairly well and make ethical shots 95% of the time! Now that all of that is out of the way I would just like to say that I have been posting videos up on here this season for the pure enjoyment I get out of the hunt and sharing it with others. I am NOT a professional hunter, professional caller, professional dog trainer, professional camera man, and I am sure I am missing a few others. What I am is a good ol boy from East GA that enjoys to hunt and probably kills more birds than most around here and if you don't like my videos please don't click on them or feel the need to leave a negative comment!!!!



Calm down...it's Christmas


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> I'm surprised that dog has made it to 7 with the way yall were shooting around him. I don't buy the camera angle thing either. If birds look far off, but are actually close then your close looking shots must be real close. I'd be liable to beat someone if they water swatted a duck close to my dog.



I really don't care what you buy or think for that matter. If you read the post above you will see that negative comments are much appreciated kept to yourself


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 25, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> I could care less about the dog.  I have several friends with slap idiot dogs that I am forced to hunt with sometimes



Thats not nice.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 25, 2012)

i dont have a dog in this fight (mine is leashed to keep her from breaking) but you got to have thick skin to share duck stories with the interwebs.


----------



## swamprat93 (Dec 25, 2012)

The new gopro looks great man, keep the vids coming!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2012)

I went back and watched the video again and payed close attention to the said times that we "almost" shot the dog. I can see where in the video it may look like we were close but I am telling you that the dog was in no way shape or form almost shot. As for the comment saying saying that they would beat someone if they shot close to their dog the owner of the dog was sitting right beside me and would take finishing shots just as fast as I would if the dog was clear. I knew exactly where that dog was at ALL times when I was shooting. It just blows my mind at all of the people on here that jump to negative conclusions after seeing a video. Boy if you think we are a bunch of unethical, skybusting, dog killing guys yall need to come check out Phinizy WMA or Clarks Hill sometime!!


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 25, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> i dont have a dog in this fight (mine is leashed to keep her from breaking) but you got to have thick skin to share duck stories with the interwebs.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2012)

Great Video. 

Don't worry bout other's comments, this ain't no measuring contest. That's the way it is on The Place, or GWF where most of those guys play.


----------



## lmsnow1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Great video! Can't wait to get the chance to go and do it! It looks like y'all had alot of fun!

And I wouldn't worry about all of the comments. It seems as though my info I was given was correct about some of the people on the waterfowl threads...


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2012)

lmsnow1 said:


> Great video! Can't wait to get the chance to go and do it! It looks like y'all had alot of fun!
> 
> And I wouldn't worry about all of the comments. It seems as though my info I was given was correct about some of the people on the waterfowl threads...



What infor...That they are all a bunch of dekes?


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Great Video.
> 
> Don't worry bout other's comments, this ain't no measuring contest. That's the way it is on The Place, or GWF where most of those guys play.



Measuring no..... Tinkling contest in the sand box, yes....Right Bull


----------



## TailCrackin (Dec 26, 2012)

If you've watched enough gopro videos you know that the wide angle lense has alot to do with both of the "issues" raised


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah with the go pro the shots that are 20 yards look as f they are 50+ yards. If you can see it in the video, its close enough lol


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> Measuring no..... Tinkling contest in the sand box, yes....Right Bull



Depends, Fatty.  I don't play in the sand box. I like the mud better.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Depends, Fatty.  I don't play in the sand box. I like the mud better.



That didnt come out right...


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> That didnt come out right...


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2012)

TailCrackin said:


> If you've watched enough gopro videos you know that the wide angle lense has alot to do with both of the "issues" raised


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> We killed ducks out of every group that came in except for 1. If you call that sky busting then I I guess I need some lessons from you! I am tired of people putting negative posts on this thread! The only border line "skybusting" shot that we took was at those specks and we knocked one down. As far as the ducks go they were all well in range when we shot and if you pay attention you will see some fall in every shot sequence except for one. Sky busters where I come from are shooting at birds that they can't hit. I am not saying I am Tom Knapp or whatever his name his but I can shoot fairly well and make ethical shots 95% of the time! Now that all of that is out of the way I would just like to say that I have been posting videos up on here this season for the pure enjoyment I get out of the hunt and sharing it with others. I am NOT a professional hunter, professional caller, professional dog trainer, professional camera man, and I am sure I am missing a few others. What I am is a good ol boy from East GA that enjoys to hunt and probably kills more birds than most around here and if you don't like my videos please don't click on them or feel the need to leave a negative comment!!!!





Great video man. You have posted up some good ones this year.

If you will notice, there are about 5 or 6 that look through threads and post anything negative they can find. I don't pay much mind to them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Great video man. You have posted up some good ones this year.
> 
> If you will notice, there are about 5 or 6 that look through threads and post anything negative they can find. I don't pay much mind to them.



Thanks String. I understand peoples concern for the dogs safety but I guess I see it differently because I was there and know that we were not about to shoot the dog. I talked to the dogs owner today and even he said that he needs to work on the dog breaking but hey like I said we are not professionals!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Depends, Fatty.  I don't play in the sand box. I like the mud better.





ThunderRoad said:


> That didnt come out right...


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Thanks String. I understand peoples concern for the dogs safety but I guess I see it differently because I was there and know that we were not about to shoot the dog. I talked to the dogs owner today and even he said that he needs to work on the dog breaking but hey like I said we are not professionals!!



Not bashing on you, but most of the guys that are posting about the dog are not professionals either.  They are simply guys that have strict guidelines for how they train their dogs and strive to train them to their fullest potential.


----------

